# Rockstar Mayhem Fest.



## SIBERIANHUSKY16 (Aug 12, 2011)

So, didn't really see anyhting 'bout this in the threads, though I'm sure there was, but nonetheless. Anyone else go to Mayhem? If so, what was your favorite band there? 

I went solely for Megadeth. I freaking met Dave Ellefson (bass) and Chris Broderick (guitar). Unfortunately, Dave Mustaine (lead) was injured the day before, and was told by his doctor to not played. Guess what? He freakin' got on the stage and managed to play the audience 5 songs before leaving. I was sad, but I can't help respect the band even more.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 13, 2011)

Rockstar owns Mayhemfest now x.x it's like how OzzFest is a bunch of screamo and pop-rock with a hint of metal here or there.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 13, 2011)

http://rockstarmayhemfest.com/bands

With a list like that?
Lol. No thanks.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 13, 2011)

I read Rockstar and thought of Bully and GTA. :c


----------



## iTails (Aug 13, 2011)

The lineups were shit, so I didn't even attempt to go.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 13, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> http://rockstarmayhemfest.com/bands
> 
> With a list like that?
> Lol. No thanks.



Didn't see a list like that coming didja.


----------



## SIBERIANHUSKY16 (Aug 17, 2011)

At least Megadeth was there. I agree with the fact that the rest of it was shit.


----------



## Fiendly (Aug 17, 2011)

i had a great time at the first and second Mayhem Fests, then i saw the lineup for the third and knew it was all over. this past one was a significant improvement, and i had planned to go, but the plans fell through and i'm fine with that. woulda loved to see Megadeth, but what the fuck is up with them OPENING for Godsmack and Disturbed? is it 2002?


----------



## SIBERIANHUSKY16 (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha, true. What really ticked me off was them playing after Trivium, who made me want to throw up. I wish Megadeth played more to get the hell out of my ears. Hangar 18, though, was just too awesome. I also like their new song, Public Enemy No. 1.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 18, 2011)

Pretty much any big festival these days is more than 60% crap, which makes me never want to go to them. I'd love to see so many bands...individually, but when it's like: the band I want to see after 4 shit bands, gawh.


----------



## SIBERIANHUSKY16 (Aug 18, 2011)

Amen.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 19, 2011)

Hehehee ... I saw the Big Four at the french SOnisphere ! Your puny lineup can never compare ! >:3


----------



## Traven V (Aug 25, 2011)

I love Megadeth, that had to of been awesome. I dunno it would of been worth it to endure the other bands just to see Megadeth especially in person. IMAO


----------



## SIBERIANHUSKY16 (Aug 27, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Hehehee ... I saw the Big Four at the french SOnisphere ! Your puny lineup can never compare ! >:3



WTF? That's unfair. I really wish they could come to Dallas. THAT would be a badass show.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 27, 2011)

SIBERIANHUSKY16 said:


> WTF? That's unfair. I really wish they could come to Dallas. THAT would be a badass show.



Maybe they feel they're not loved enough in the US or whatever ? I agree that it's strange that 4 american bands would be having all their historic group concerts in Europe. But I don't mind (for obvious reasons )


----------



## FurrFreak (Aug 28, 2011)

I saw the show in Camden, NJ with my friends. Was really looking forward to seeing Trivium but was disappointed by their performance. THey really don't belong on the main stage (their new album is AWESOME BTW). My favorite band was definitely Godsmack, they kicked so much ass it wasn't even fair. The epic drum battle just blew me away. I was pissed that In Flames didn't show up but I got a pick from the band that replaced them. Overall not the best concert I've been to but a hell of a lot of fun!


----------

